# How to setup BSNL Broadband using Wifi



## sub1zero (Nov 26, 2011)

Hello techgurus. Not exactly a noob but I'm not much of a technopath either. I'd greatly appreciate it if you guys can help in setting up a WIFI connection.

I have a laptop and a desktop (desktop is very outdated) and a broadband connection provided by BSNL. The modem is a UT300R2U model. 

Here's what I know so far (correct me if I'm wrong):

1. I have to buy an N WIFI router (read that N or G is preferred) from either Syslink or Netgear.
2. Buy a USB network adapter for the desktop. But what model?
3. Connect the ethernet cable of the modem to the WIFI router and then connect one of the ports of the router to the laptop.
4. Type in 192.168.1.1 in the address bar and then configure the connection.
5. Key in the username and password which I presume is just "admin" for BSNL. 
6. Then give the SSID and a preset key password to make the connection secure.

Is that all? 
Also, is it by trial and error that I'll be able to find out as to where to place the router so that it's in range for both the devices? 
And once I setup the connection using the laptop, the connection would be established for the desktop too? Or is there another procedure for configuring it using the desktop?


----------



## mithun_mrg (Nov 28, 2011)

yes the procudure is correct go ahead


----------

